# Question about plunge base on Ridgid router



## Sawatzky (Jan 1, 2009)

I got the Ridgid router combo for Christmas. So far it is a great router, but I have a question about the plunge base. I have never used a plunge base before, so I don't know if this is normal or not. The plunge base plunges smooth when you use both hands and the bottom of the base is completely supported by a work piece. But if I have a bit with a bearing on it and want to set the plunge for a certain depth of cut and try to plunge on the edge of a workpiece, it is very hard to plunge. It seems like any slight pressure that is not totally downward causes it to stick. Is the just the way plunge bases are? Should the plunge only be smooth if the base is completely supported by a work piece? If I have slightly less pressure on one hand on a bit more on the other it sticks too. I have lubed everything that can be lubed. Any ideas? I don't want to return the router if I just don't know what I am doing.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I use mine mostly in the table, but a few times as a plunge router and I do not remember that problem. You have 90 days if bought through HD to return it.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello n/a The question that I have is why use a bit with bearing to plunge? The bit height should be set when routing with a bearing. It is made to run the bearing along a pattern. That would be My use any way. In order to help you better, Please add a name to your profile! Thank you.


----------



## darrink (Sep 7, 2009)

I agree with Howard. I can't think of a situation where I would plunge with a bit with a bearing on it. I'd use the fixed base.

I am somewhat new to this myself, so if there is a situation where this is the correct method, let me know.

Thanks!

Darrin


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Many bits with bearings on them can be use to plunge in , pattern bit for just one of many 

Pattern/Flush Trim Bits

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...tml/pages/bt_flush.html#top_and_bottom_anchor

As to the router having errors ,put it back in the box and return it and get one more..you don't want to use a router that's not right from the get go.

=======



dutchman 46 said:


> Hello n/a The question that I have is why use a bit with bearing to plunge? The bit height should be set when routing with a bearing. It is made to run the bearing along a pattern. That would be My use any way. In order to help you better, Please add a name to your profile! Thank you.


----------



## Sawatzky (Jan 1, 2009)

What I am actually trying to do is set the depth to use the plunge base to rout the edge of a workpiece with a bearing bit. If I try to use the plunge to eyeball the depth but only have the base of the router on part of the work piece, the plunge does not work well.


----------



## darrink (Sep 7, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> Many bits with bearings on them can be use to plunge in , pattern bit for just one of many
> 
> ...



BJ
You are correct. I was thinking of a bottom mounted bearing, and for some reason a bit with top mounted bearing never crossed my mind.

Darrin


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

If the _Columns are set right it should work right 1/2 on or 1/2 off the stock.._and it should not jam at any point.._parallel tubes should be dead on..  pack it up _

=======



Sawatzky said:


> What I am actually trying to do is set the depth to use the plunge base to rout the edge of a workpiece with a bearing bit. If I try to use the plunge to eyeball the depth but only have the base of the router on part of the work piece, the plunge does not work well.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Your correct, Bob! If it were a bottom bearing bit, which I took it for, It would not work! I generally set the height of the bit to be on the template, and follow the pattern around. It would seem to Me that if You are running a bearing bit, set the height, and forget it. To many mistakes can be made when attempting additional operations. It You are plunging through the project, You are cutting it out, and finishing the edge with the bearing? !


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Howard

Many get a true panel cutting bit in some router bit sets and they don't know what to do with them,,it's router bit with a sharp point on it , one cutter the norm made just for plunging in and cutting out a panel..no bearing the norm, many use them to cut out a windows/doors holes,just plunge in and the bit will follow the 2 x 4 frame on the back side.  one more note many plunge bits for making MDF cabinet doors are setup with the same type of bit, cutter than bearing in place.


======



dutchman 46 said:


> Your correct, Bob! If it were a bottom bearing bit, which I took it for, It would not work! I generally set the height of the bit to be on the template, and follow the pattern around. It would seem to Me that if You are running a bearing bit, set the height, and forget it. To many mistakes can be made when attempting additional operations. It You are plunging through the project, You are cutting it out, and finishing the edge with the bearing? !


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Yes, Bob, I have one, or two! It is what We call a pilot bit. Starts in a point, and after it straightens out, it is guided by being plain shanked. Are We talking about the same thing, or not!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Howard

I think so 


=======



dutchman 46 said:


> Yes, Bob, I have one, or two! It is what We call a pilot bit. Starts in a point, and after it straightensw out, it is guided by being plain shanked. Are We talking about the same thing, or noy!


----------



## Sawatzky (Jan 1, 2009)

I took the router back to HD and they exchanged it. The plunge base works great. I actually got the older model - the one with 12 amps and two collets. I like this a lot better. Now to make so doors!


----------

